# VGF -- 642 pts for rent @ $16.50/pt.; AKL -- 958 pts & OKW -- 337 pts @ $15/pt.



## LetsGoToo

Hi everyone,

I've rented here several times over the last few years.

I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.

I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.

Please provide resort and room type along with dates.

I’m willing to help any way I can!


----------



## Brittanyg32

Hi I'm looking for dec 7,8 @ grand floridian two bedroom villa. And dec 5-10 two bedropm at the boardwalk


----------



## LetsGoToo

Hi Brittany! I just sent you a PM!


----------



## robertandalyssa

Are you willing to do a transfer for some of them?


----------



## Leiadorrian

Hi! I am interested in 4 nights in a 2 bedroom at Old Key West Aug. 29 - Sept. 2nd. Can you check availability and provide me with a quote please?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Leiadorrian said:


> Hi! I am interested in 4 nights in a 2 bedroom at Old Key West Aug. 29 - Sept. 2nd. Can you check availability and provide me with a quote please?



Just sent you a PM. It's available!


----------



## LetsGoToo

robertandalyssa said:


> Are you willing to do a transfer for some of them?



Possibly. How many points do you need?


----------



## robertandalyssa

Will PM you!


----------



## Jyoti1

Hi,
I am looking for two studios in OKW from December 10th to 20th. Is that something you can book?

For whatever reason I am blocked for 40 minutes to repost anything. Anyway I can't PM yet as I don't have 10 posts. But will get that done tomorrow and then PM you.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Jyoti1 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for two studios in OKW from December 10th to 20th. Is that something you can book?



Yes, this is available. Total of 106 points. Would you send me a PM?

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

robertandalyssa said:


> Will PM you!



Just PM'd you!


----------



## beanpot143

I am looking for a studio anywhere Feb 17th and 18th. My husband, myself and our 3 year old


----------



## LetsGoToo

beanpot143 said:


> I am looking for a studio anywhere Feb 17th and 18th. My husband, myself and our 3 year old



Unfortunately, there aren't any studios available anywhere. There are a few 1 bedrooms, but those aren't available for 2/17, just for 2/18. Sorry.

Norm


----------



## Erin Edin

We are looking to stay at the Grand Californian May 27-30th. Studio or 1 bedroom. Thank you.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Erin Edin said:


> We are looking to stay at the Grand Californian May 27-30th. Studio or 1 bedroom. Thank you.



Hi! Unfortunately, none of those nights are available in either room type. Sorry.


----------



## mystereevan

Hello! Looking to book a studio a VGF. Just sent you a PM. Thank you!


----------



## LetsGoToo

PM sent!


----------



## LetsGoToo

mystereevan said:


> Hello! Looking to book a studio a VGF. Just sent you a PM. Thank you!



PM sent just a minute ago!


----------



## jcampbell487

Looking for 2 bedroom ak 11/9-11/16.


----------



## LetsGoToo

jcampbell487 said:


> Looking for 2 bedroom ak 11/9-11/16.



This is available in standard (266 pts.) and Savanah (344 pts.) views. Send me a PM if you want to move forward!


----------



## Brutusdawg

I was looking for a studio at VGF, preferably a lake view for December 21-24 2019.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Brutusdawg said:


> I was looking for a studio at VGF, preferably a lake view for December 21-24 2019.



I'll have to wait a week (until 1/21/19) to check on it. We're just over the 11 month window. I'll check it then if you want.


----------



## Martie Parker

I need a 2 bedroom July 21-24 is it available? Alternate date June 12-25th?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Martie Parker said:


> I need a 2 bedroom July 21-24 is it available? Alternate date June 12-25th?



Which resort?


----------



## jcampbell487

LetsGoToo said:


> This is available in standard (266 pts.) and Savanah (344 pts.) views. Send me a PM if you want to move forward!




This is for a 2 bedroom? I’m showing 229 for standard and 296 savannah?


----------



## LetsGoToo

jcampbell487 said:


> This is for a 2 bedroom? I’m showing 229 for standard and 296 savannah?



You are correct. Sorry, I read the wrong resort. 

Norm


----------



## amymtomasek

I need one room from may 3 through the 11th. two adult and one 12 year old.


----------



## LetsGoToo

amymtomasek said:


> I need one room from may 3 through the 11th. two adult and one 12 year old.



Which resort?


----------



## KayKayJS

Any weekend's at Vero Beach for ocean view inn room or a studio February through like Aug? I couldn't find anything booking through the online website.


----------



## JKMastalski

Hello! My dates are 11/28 - 12/8 (or possibly 12/9). Looking for studio in either GF or AKL (savannah). Would be willing to do a split stay possibly as well. If you could check dates, i would appreciate it!


----------



## Vannan

Looking for 2 BR Villa on 3/22/19 and 3/27/19 anywhere. Anything available?
I am booked for 3/23-3/27 but looking to extend a day in each direction.
Thanks!


----------



## Dave889

I'm looking for a studio for 4/28-5/5 for 4 people--2 adults and 2 kids--9 & 5.  Also looking for a studio from 11/17-11/26 for the same amount of people.  Thanks!!


----------



## Nicole Helene

Hi! I am interested in AKV 11/1-11/5 either delux studio or 2br both savannah view. Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToo

KayKayJS said:


> Any weekend's at Vero Beach for ocean view inn room or a studio February through like Aug? I couldn't find anything booking through the online website.



There is a good bit of availability. I just sent you a PM!


----------



## LetsGoToo

JKMastalski said:


> Hello! My dates are 11/28 - 12/8 (or possibly 12/9). Looking for studio in either GF or AKL (savannah). Would be willing to do a split stay possibly as well. If you could check dates, i would appreciate it!



Just sent you a PM. AKL is available 11/28-12/3. Only one night in your dates is available at Grand Floridian.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Vannan said:


> Looking for 2 BR Villa on 3/22/19 and 3/27/19 anywhere. Anything available?
> I am booked for 3/23-3/27 but looking to extend a day in each direction.
> Thanks!



You are in luck and have lots of options.

Open both 3/22 and 3/27

Copper Creek cabin - 140 pts (3/22) or 121 pts (3/27)

Saratoga 2 bedroom preferred view - 57 pts (3/22) or 46 pts (3/27)
Old Key West 2 bedroom villa - 48 pts (3/22) or 40 pts (3/27)
Polynesian Bungalow - 187 pts (3/22) or 160 pts (3/27)
Open on 3/22 only


Bay Lake Tower 2 bedroom standard view - 57 pts
Bay Lake Tower 2 bedroom theme park view - 76 pts

Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom villa standard view - 46 pts
Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom villa savannah view - 61 pts

Grand Floridian 2 bedroom villa standard view - 74 pts
Boulder Ridge 2 bedroom villa - 55 pts

Please let me know your thoughts or send me a PM!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

Nicole Helene said:


> Hi! I am interested in AKV 11/1-11/5 either delux studio or 2br both savannah view. Thanks!



Hi, here's what is available both at Kidani:


Deluxe Studio - savannah view - 68 pts
Two bedroom villa - savannah view - 176 pts

Please let me know your thoughts!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

Dave889 said:


> I'm looking for a studio for 4/28-5/5 for 4 people--2 adults and 2 kids--9 & 5.  Also looking for a studio from 11/17-11/26 for the same amount of people.  Thanks!!



For 4/28-5/5 in a studio, here's the options:


Saratoga deluxe studio 4/28 - 5/4 - 85 pts
Saratoga deluxe studio preferred  4/28 - 5/4 - 100 pts

Animal Kingdom studio savannah view 4/28 - 5/1 - 57 pts

For 11/17 - 11/26 in a studio, here's the options (I can only book the ones in bold right now):

Saratoga deluxe studio - 128 pts
Saratoga deluxe studio preferred - 156 pts
*Old Key West deluxe studio - 108 pts*
*Animal Kingdom savannah view - 164 pts*
*Animal Kingdom standard view - 11/17 - 11/24 - 88 pts*

Boardwalk deluxe studio garden/pool view - 152 pts
Bay Lake Tower lake view studio - 182 pts
Beach Club deluxe studio - 137 pts

Polynesian deluxe studio standard view - 166 pts
Polynesian deluxe studio lake view - 195 pts
Please let me know your thoughts!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

Update: I still have plenty of points for all resorts.


----------



## Andrew Guano

Hi,
I am looking to stay at either GF studio or Poly studio 11/4-11/10. Thank you!


----------



## princessluna14

Hello, I'm looking for a standard view 1BR at VGF or AKV (Jambo or Kidani, doesn't matter) from 12/8-12/10. Can you tell me if there is any availability?


----------



## Nicole Helene

LetsGoToo said:


> Hi, here's what is available both at Kidani:
> 
> 
> Deluxe Studio - savannah view - 68 pts
> Two bedroom villa - savannah view - 176 pts
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts!
> 
> Norm


I definitely want one of them I just need to figure out who’s going... should know by tomorrow!


----------



## MGTDisney

Hi, std studio @ VGF for December 14-16. Do you have points/show availability?


----------



## Skipper Justin

Hello! I’m looking for AKL value studio for November 1-5.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Andrew Guano said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to stay at either GF studio or Poly studio 11/4-11/10. Thank you!



Unfortunately, there's only one night, 11/4, available during those dates at GF.

Poly has a Lake View Studio available 11/4-11/7 and 11/8-11/10. However, I can't book there. Someone with a Poly contract will need to book there until we get within the seven month window.


----------



## LetsGoToo

princessluna14 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a standard view 1BR at VGF or AKV (Jambo or Kidani, doesn't matter) from 12/8-12/10. Can you tell me if there is any availability?



There is availability at AKL but not at VGF.

AKL - 1 bedroom villa - standard view - Kidani or Jambo - 44 pts.

Please let me know your thoughts!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

MGTDisney said:


> Hi, std studio @ VGF for December 14-16. Do you have points/show availability?



Yes, it is available for 37 points. I don't expect it to last long, so let me know if you want to move forward.

Norm


----------



## MGTDisney

LetsGoToo said:


> Yes, it is available for 37 points. I don't expect it to last long, so let me know if you want to move forward.
> 
> Norm


Yes I’d like to move forward


----------



## LetsGoToo

Skipper Justin said:


> Hello! I’m looking for AKL value studio for November 1-5.



Unfortunately no value studios are available at all. The only thing available is the savannah view studio for 68 points. 

Please let me know if you want me to check for something else.

Norm


----------



## DisneyFan7755

Hi, I am interested in a Savanna view studio at AKL Kidani.  Checking in on 12/9 and checking out on 12/12 (3 nights).  Can you check on availability?  Thank you!  Terry


----------



## LetsGoToo

DisneyFan7755 said:


> Hi, I am interested in a Savanna view studio at AKL Kidani.  Checking in on 12/9 and checking out on 12/12 (3 nights).  Can you check on availability?  Thank you!  Terry



It is available for 12/10 - 12/17. The night of 12/9 is not available in the Savanna view studio at AKL Kidani.


----------



## Dave889

LetsGoToo said:


> For 4/28-5/5 in a studio, here's the options:
> 
> 
> Saratoga deluxe studio 4/28 - 5/4 - 85 pts
> Saratoga deluxe studio preferred  4/28 - 5/4 - 100 pts
> 
> Animal Kingdom studio savannah view 4/28 - 5/1 - 57 pts
> 
> For 11/17 - 11/26 in a studio, here's the options (I can only book the ones in bold right now):
> 
> Saratoga deluxe studio - 128 pts
> Saratoga deluxe studio preferred - 156 pts
> *Old Key West deluxe studio - 108 pts*
> *Animal Kingdom savannah view - 164 pts*
> *Animal Kingdom standard view - 11/17 - 11/24 - 88 pts*
> 
> Boardwalk deluxe studio garden/pool view - 152 pts
> Bay Lake Tower lake view studio - 182 pts
> Beach Club deluxe studio - 137 pts
> 
> Polynesian deluxe studio standard view - 166 pts
> Polynesian deluxe studio lake view - 195 pts
> Please let me know your thoughts!
> 
> Norm



Saratoga deluxe studio for 85 points from 4/28-5/4.  Is this the ones that are $15 each for a total of $1275?  If it is, I would like to book this.  Thanks for your time!!


----------



## Vannan

LetsGoToo said:


> You are in luck and have lots of options.
> 
> Open both 3/22 and 3/27
> 
> Copper Creek cabin - 140 pts (3/22) or 121 pts (3/27)
> 
> Saratoga 2 bedroom preferred view - 57 pts (3/22) or 46 pts (3/27)
> Old Key West 2 bedroom villa - 48 pts (3/22) or 40 pts (3/27)
> Polynesian Bungalow - 187 pts (3/22) or 160 pts (3/27)
> Open on 3/22 only
> 
> 
> Bay Lake Tower 2 bedroom standard view - 57 pts
> Bay Lake Tower 2 bedroom theme park view - 76 pts
> 
> Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom villa standard view - 46 pts
> Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom villa savannah view - 61 pts
> 
> Grand Floridian 2 bedroom villa standard view - 74 pts
> Boulder Ridge 2 bedroom villa - 55 pts
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts or send me a PM!
> 
> Norm


How much per point for Cabin or Bungalow on 3/27 and the BLT standard on 3/22?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Dave889 said:


> Saratoga deluxe studio for 85 points from 4/28-5/4.  Is this the ones that are $15 each for a total of $1275?  If it is, I would like to book this.  Thanks for your time!!



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Vannan said:


> How much per point for Cabin or Bungalow on 3/27 and the BLT standard on 3/22?



Those are $15 per point. Please let me know what else I can do to help!

Norm


----------



## RedRose14207

I am a newbie, so forgive me if I mess up.  I've been reading several threads in this forum and I am hoping I've got the gist of it by now.  I am interested in the following:

Resort:  Animal Kingdom
Room:  Savanna View Studio or Club Studio (I noticed club is an option on David's, not sure if it's an option here)
Dates:  Check In 9/21- Check Out 9/28/19 OR Check In 9/28-10/5/19
Guests:  2 adults & 2 Children (9 & 6) 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Mickeycrocs

Hello  I was wondering if there's a studio available at AKL Savannah view from September 28- October 4
2 adults 1 child
also interested in dining plan, is this something you can add on?


----------



## LetsGoToo

RedRose14207 said:


> I am a newbie, so forgive me if I mess up.  I've been reading several threads in this forum and I am hoping I've got the gist of it by now.  I am interested in the following:
> 
> Resort:  Animal Kingdom
> Room:  Savanna View Studio or Club Studio (I noticed club is an option on David's, not sure if it's an option here)
> Dates:  Check In 9/21- Check Out 9/28/19 OR Check In 9/28-10/5/19
> Guests:  2 adults & 2 Children (9 & 6)
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Both the Savannah (102/110 pts) and Deluxe (81/85 pts.) Studios are available for both sets of dates. The club isn't available for a single day in those date ranges.

If you'd like to proceed, PM me with the following:

1. Names of all guests
2. Ages of children under 18
3. Address
4. Email address for My Disney Experience
5. Phone number

If you have any questions, please let me know!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

Mickeycrocs said:


> Hello  I was wondering if there's a studio available at AKL Savannah view from September 28- October 4
> 2 adults 1 child
> also interested in dining plan, is this something you can add on?



Yes, the savannah view studio is available for 9/28 - 10/4 for 92 points. I can add dining plan for you.

If you'd like to proceed, PM me with the following:

1. Names of all guests
2. Ages of children under 18
3. Address
4. Email address for My Disney Experience
5. Phone number

If you have any questions, please let me know!

Norm


----------



## Bncandi

LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!


----------



## Bncandi

I’m looking for Poly Deluxe studio standard 9/14 - 9/21/19.  Would also be interested in GF/CC/BLT possibly.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Bncandi said:


> I’m looking for Poly Deluxe studio standard 9/14 - 9/21/19.  Would also be interested in GF/CC/BLT possibly.



The Polynesian is available for both the deluxe standard (118 pts.) and the deluxe lake view (148 pts.).

However, I can't book either until the seven month window.

I can book at Grand Floridian. The Deluxe Studio - Lake View is available there for 148 pts.

If you'd like to proceed, PM me with the following:

1. Names of all guests
2. Ages of children under 18
3. Address
4. Email address for My Disney Experience
5. Phone number

If you have any questions, please let me know!

Norm


----------



## Ty_tcw

Sent pm


----------



## Nicole Helene

I would like to go ahead and book the AKL deluxe studio savanah view for 11/1-11/5. Do I need to send a msg?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Ty_tcw said:


> Sent pm



PM just sent back to you!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Nicole Helene said:


> I would like to go ahead and book the AKL deluxe studio savanah view for 11/1-11/5. Do I need to send a msg?



I'm sending you a PM now.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Nicole Helene said:


> I would like to go ahead and book the AKL deluxe studio savanah view for 11/1-11/5. Do I need to send a msg?



I can't send you a PM, you'll need to get enough posts and then send me a PM. Sorry!

However, the room you want is still available.

Norm


----------



## Bncandi

Awesome! Need a few more posts...I’ll shoot you a PM tomorrow...would like to book the Poly when you can


----------



## LetsGoToo

Bncandi said:


> Awesome! Need a few more posts...I’ll shoot you a PM tomorrow...would like to book the Poly when you can



That sounds good. Poly may not last that long...


----------



## Niknak01

Hello. I am interested in VGF 9/8/29-9/14/19, standard or lake view.


----------



## Michelle Henkelman

Hi Can you please tell me if you have any time for 3-4 (maybe interested in longer if there are openings) nights at the end of Feb.  We are open on days, the times we are open to go are from 2-21 to 2-28 2019.  It would be for myself, my husband, a 4 year old, and 22 month old twins.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Niknak01 said:


> Hello. I am interested in VGF 9/8/29-9/14/19, standard or lake view.



Lake view studio is available for 100 points. PM me if you want to move ahead with this.


----------



## Nicole Helene

LetsGoToo said:


> I can't send you a PM, you'll need to get enough posts and then send me a PM. Sorry!
> 
> However, the room you want is still available.
> 
> Norm


Thanks! Let me work on it! I’ll be back.


----------



## Martie Parker

Do you have a 1 bedroom in VGF, POLY, OR BEACH CLUB for any 3 nights beginning Mar 24? Also need a 2 bedroom in VGF, POLY, WILDERNESS cabin and/or Bungalow the week of July 4. We have flexibility both weeks and can really do first 2 weeks of July if open for the 2 bedroom.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Michelle Henkelman said:


> Hi Can you please tell me if you have any time for 3-4 (maybe interested in longer if there are openings) nights at the end of Feb.  We are open on days, the times we are open to go are from 2-21 to 2-28 2019.  It would be for myself, my husband, a 4 year old, and 22 month old twins.



Hi! There are a few options, but I'm not sure how appealing they may be:


Polynesian Bungalow is available 2/22-3/1 (187 pts each weekend day; 160 for week days)
Copper Creek Cabin is available 2/22-3/1 (140 pts each weekend day; 121 for week days)
Copper Creek 2-bedroom villa is available 2/24-2/27 (144 Total points)
Saratoga has some 2-bedrooms and 1-bedrooms available. The lowest point cost is a 1-bedroom available 2/25-3/1 (31 pts each day); a studio is available for 2 days 2/25-2/27 for 28 total points
Animal Kingdom 2 bedroom is available 2/25-2/28 (31 pts each day)
There are some other options for stays of 2 days or less. If you're interested in those, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Martie Parker said:


> Do you have a 1 bedroom in VGF, POLY, OR BEACH CLUB for any 3 nights beginning Mar 24? Also need a 2 bedroom in VGF, POLY, WILDERNESS cabin and/or Bungalow the week of July 4. We have flexibility both weeks and can really do first 2 weeks of July if open for the 2 bedroom.



On the 3/24 dates, there's only one day available at those resorts for one bedrooms. Let me know if you'd like me to search something else.

For the July dates:

Copper Creek Cabin is available all of July at the moment (140 pts each weekend day; 121 for week days)
Grand Floridian 2 bedroom -- lake view is available all of July at the moment (88 pts each weekend day; 75 for week days)
Polynesian Bungalow is available all of July at the moment (187 pts each weekend day; 160 for week days)
Please let me know what else I can do to help!

Norm


----------



## aguano23

Hi, 

Do you have points/availability for GF 10/6-10/13 or 11/2-11/9? We are flexible on the exact dates by a day or two. Thanks!


----------



## Bncandi

LetsGoToo said:


> That sounds good. Poly may not last that long...



Do you think that you’d be able to book it at the 7 month? I’m not sure how fast those go or whether it’s wishful thinking?


----------



## DISFaninMI

Hi Norm -- Sending you a PM for OKW reservation request right now...

Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Bncandi said:


> Do you think that you’d be able to book it at the 7 month? I’m not sure how fast those go or whether it’s wishful thinking?



I'm not sure but I wouldn't count on it. If you want to make sure you get those dates, I'd go ahead and try to book Poly with someone who can do that now. Or, I can book you at Grand Floridian or Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## LetsGoToo

DISFaninMI said:


> Hi Norm -- Sending you a PM for OKW reservation request right now...
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks! PM returned!


----------



## LetsGoToo

aguano23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have points/availability for GF 10/6-10/13 or 11/2-11/9? We are flexible on the exact dates by a day or two. Thanks!



I'll send you a PM with the calendars so you can see what makes sense for you.


----------



## Gayatri

Hi I’m looking for a studio for 2 adults, 2 kids and 1 infant from April 15-21 2019 at Grand Floridian or Bay Lake. Can you let me know availability?


----------



## mkillian21

Hello!

Looking for a 2 bd at GF or BLT from Sept 17-24. Is that available and how many points would be needed?


----------



## JUST4JENNA

Hello,

Looking for a studio at AKL OR OKW 12/21-12/26. I know you cant check yet, but please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## LetsGoToo

Gayatri said:


> Hi I’m looking for a studio for 2 adults, 2 kids and 1 infant from April 15-21 2019 at Grand Floridian or Bay Lake. Can you let me know availability?



Neither property has more than one night available in a studio in that date range. Would you like for me to check something else?


----------



## LetsGoToo

mkillian21 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Looking for a 2 bd at GF or BLT from Sept 17-24. Is that available and how many points would be needed?



Both have availability:

Grand Floridian

Two Bedroom - Standard View - 340 points
Two Bedroom - Lake View - 407 points

Bay Lake Tower

Two Bedroom - Theme Park View - 368 points
Two Bedroom - Lake View - 296 points

If you want to move forward, please send me a PM with the following:

1. Names of all guests (ages for those 18 and under)
2. Address
3. Phone number
4. Email address for your My Disney Experience account.

Payment is nonrefundable and is made via PayPal after I book your room and send you the confirmation. I'll also send you a contract, too. 

If you have any questions, please let me know!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

JUST4JENNA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a studio at AKL OR OKW 12/21-12/26. I know you cant check yet, but please let me know.
> Thanks



All options are available right now. I can't book for two more days.

Old Key West is the lowest point requirement.

Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Leiadorrian

Do you have any points left?  I am looking for four nights, November 25th - 29th, 2019.  I am open to different resorts and room types.  Can you let me know what my options are?


----------



## KB123

Hi, I’m looking for 41 AKL points to be transferred into my account for use in 12/19. I have a dec use year. Is this something you’d be willing to do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Martie Parker

Will you check BLT for March 25th ant 2 or 3 nights ina 1 bedroom?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Martie Parker said:


> Will you check BLT for March 25th ant 2 or 3 nights ina 1 bedroom?



Unfortunately no days at all around that time


----------



## LetsGoToo

Leiadorrian said:


> Do you have any points left?  I am looking for four nights, November 25th - 29th, 2019.  I am open to different resorts and room types.  Can you let me know what my options are?




All room types appear to be open for those dates at Old Key West, Animal Kingdom, and Saratoga.
Beach Club has one and two bedrooms available. 
Boardwalk and Boulder Ridge have one bedrooms available.
Copper Creek has cabins available.
Polynesian has bungalows available.
Grand Floridian and Bay Lake Tower have one bedrooms for three nights but not for more than that.

Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## LetsGoToo

KB123 said:


> Hi, I’m looking for 41 AKL points to be transferred into my account for use in 12/19. I have a dec use year. Is this something you’d be willing to do?
> 
> Thanks!



Unfortunately I've already done a transfer for this year


----------



## Krj16

Hi. Do you have 264 points for use towards a Deluxe Studio Lakeview at Poly from 10/15 - 10/21? Thanks!


----------



## g40owner

Hello,
   I am looking for a studio for the Wilderness lodge Check in Dec 19-check out Dec 22 2019.  We are DVC owners and experienced in renting!   I also am in need of 125 points for my sister who is ready to rent as well if you have enough points.  Thank You!


----------



## LetsGoToo

g40owner said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a studio for the Wilderness lodge Check in Dec 19-check out Dec 22 2019.  We are DVC owners and experienced in renting!   I also am in need of 125 points for my sister who is ready to rent as well if you have enough points.  Thank You!



I would love to help, but I can only book Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, and Old Key West until we get to the seven month mark. I've got the points if you're interested in any of those!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Krj16 said:


> Hi. Do you have 264 points for use towards a Deluxe Studio Lakeview at Poly from 10/15 - 10/21? Thanks!



I have the points and it is available, however, I can't book at Poly until seven months out. If you'd like to book at Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, or Old Key West, I can book those eleven months out.


----------



## Gayatri

LetsGoToo said:


> Neither property has more than one night available in a studio in that date range. Would you like for me to check something else?



Sure. I was hoping to find a resort along the monorail and open to suggestions.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Gayatri said:


> Sure. I was hoping to find a resort along the monorail and open to suggestions.



There's just not much available along monorail resorts. None of them have consecutive days available. 

The only one showing complete availability in a studio is Saratoga. That one is 150 points.

Unless you want to move to a one bedroom, there's not many options left.

Norm


----------



## JUST4JENNA

LetsGoToo said:


> All options are available right now. I can't book for two more days.
> 
> Old Key West is the lowest point requirement.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts!


Wouldn’t AKL be the lowest?


----------



## g40owner

May 2nd jambo house studio standard view is available for 13 points. If you would consider doing such a small transaction let me know and I would love to have you book it. Having to fly in a day early for our already booked trip.


----------



## aguano23

Sent you a PM


----------



## g40owner

Not getting the PM for some reason


----------



## aguano23

g40owner said:


> Not getting the PM for some reason


I apologize. Pm was meant for forum originator.


----------



## aguano23

letsgotoo, I sent you a PM


----------



## LetsGoToo

aguano23 said:


> letsgotoo, I sent you a PM



Sent PM back


----------



## LetsGoToo

g40owner said:


> May 2nd jambo house studio standard view is available for 13 points. If you would consider doing such a small transaction let me know and I would love to have you book it. Having to fly in a day early for our already booked trip.



Yes, I'll book it. Send me a PM with your info.

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

JUST4JENNA said:


> Wouldn’t AKL be the lowest?



No, Old Key West is 74 points and Animal Kingdom Lodge is 78 points.


----------



## Nelster

Hello, just wondering if you have 255 points at AKV for a 2 bedroom villa May 10-17?  If so how much per point are you asking?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Nelster said:


> Hello, just wondering if you have 255 points at AKV for a 2 bedroom villa May 10-17?  If so how much per point are you asking?



I have the points and they are $15/pt. However, there is not availability at Animal Kingdom Lodge for those dates in a 2 bedroom. In a standard view, 5/13 and 5/14 aren't open.

Old Key West is available for 269 points. I can check other resorts if you want.

Norm


----------



## Nelster

Ok thanks for the info  What about a deluxe studio and a 1 bedroom villa standard view for May 10-17 at AKV?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Nelster said:


> Ok thanks for the info  What about a deluxe studio and a 1 bedroom villa standard view for May 10-17 at AKV?



All that is available is the one bedroom savannah view for 140 points. May 10 is not available in standard view, but all the other dates from 5/5 - 5/25 are available in standard view. Nothing available in studios.


----------



## 88upsfan

Hi I am looking for points for the AK Lodge. 

2 BR Savanna View Sep 29-Oct 5. 

I know I cannot PM yet, but will be able to tomorrow.  Thank you


----------



## LetsGoToo

88upsfan said:


> Hi I am looking for points for the AK Lodge.
> 
> 2 BR Savanna View Sep 29-Oct 5.
> 
> I know I cannot PM yet, but will be able to tomorrow.  Thank you



Those dates are open! Savannah view is open at both Jambo and Kidani. Total points is 242.

Send me a PM if you want to book. I'll need:

1. Names of all guests (ages for those 18 and under)
2. Address
3. Phone number
4. Email address for your My Disney Experience account.

Payment is nonrefundable and is made via PayPal after I book your room and send you the confirmation. I'll also send you a contract, too. 

If you have any questions, please let me know!

Norm


----------



## Reinshar

I am looking for a studio-standard view for 12/11/19 to 12/18/19.  I am flexible with earlier dates from 12/1/19 on. Looking for 5 to 7 days depending on what’s available. I can PM but have not figured it out as of yet.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Reinshar said:


> I am looking for a studio-standard view for 12/11/19 to 12/18/19.  I am flexible with earlier dates from 12/1/19 on. Looking for 5 to 7 days depending on what’s available. I can PM but have not figured it out as of yet.



I just sent you a PM. If you can't read it, please let me know!


----------



## 88upsfan

Thank you


LetsGoToo said:


> Those dates are open! Savannah view is open at both Jambo and Kidani. Total points is 242.
> 
> Send me a PM if you want to book. I'll need:
> 
> 1. Names of all guests (ages for those 18 and under)
> 2. Address
> 3. Phone number
> 4. Email address for your My Disney Experience account.
> 
> Payment is nonrefundable and is made via PayPal after I book your room and send you the confirmation. I'll also send you a contract, too.
> 
> If you have any questions, please let me know!
> 
> Norm



As soon as I can send a PM I will, I am  new to this server. 

I am interested and will be in touch hopefully today, if you can send me a message please feel free to

Thanks

Neil


----------



## tebi73

Hi!  I am looking for a studio @ AK or BW from December 1-4, 2019.  Any availability?


----------



## LetsGoToo

88upsfan said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> As soon as I can send a PM I will, I am  new to this server.
> 
> I am interested and will be in touch hopefully today, if you can send me a message please feel free to
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil



I saw your PM. I just sent a PM back!


----------



## LetsGoToo

tebi73 said:


> Hi!  I am looking for a studio @ AK or BW from December 1-4, 2019.  Any availability?



I can't book Boardwalk until seven months out.

At Animal Kingdom Lodge, the only availability is a deluxe studio -- savannah view. It is open all of December except 12/3-12/10. It is also open almost all of October and November. 

The deluxe studio - standard is sold out for your dates and the weeks before and after.


----------



## tebi73

LetsGoToo said:


> I can't book Boardwalk until seven months out.
> 
> At Animal Kingdom Lodge, the only availability is a deluxe studio -- savannah view. It is open all of December except 12/3-12/10. It is also open almost all of October and November.
> 
> The deluxe studio - standard is sold out for your dates and the weeks before and after.


Thank you for checking!  I'll check back with you on Boardwalk in a few months!


----------



## Gayatri

LetsGoToo said:


> There's just not much available along monorail resorts. None of them have consecutive days available.
> 
> The only one showing complete availability in a studio is Saratoga. That one is 150 points.
> 
> Unless you want to move to a one bedroom, there's not many options left.
> 
> Norm



What’s available in a 1 bedroom and how much would it be?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Gayatri said:


> What’s available in a 1 bedroom and how much would it be?



For 4/15-4/21, here's what's available in one-bedrooms:


Saratoga - standard - 262 points
Saratoga - preferred - 298 points

Old Key West - 260 points
Grand Floridan - lake view - 4/17-4/21 - 326 points (this room is available for 4/17-end of month); standard view is available 4/20-end of month)
Boulder Ridge - 4/18-4/21 - 153 points (most of the month is open except for 4/17)
If you can go a week later, Animal Kingdom Lodge and Boardwalk are open, too.


----------



## Angie Lesh

I am interested in 2 Animal Kingdom Value Studios from Dec 15th - 20th


----------



## LetsGoToo

Angie Lesh said:


> I am interested in 2 Animal Kingdom Value Studios from Dec 15th - 20th



Sorry, but those are all gone. All days in December are unavailable.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Update: I'm running low on Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West points. I've still got about 300 points available at Grand Floridian.


----------



## Lgweeks

I am looking for a studio March 2-8. Do you have anything?


----------



## mkapley

Any availability at boardwalk a 1 or 2 bedroom may 29-June 5? If not possibly a studio at Polynesian? Thanks for looking!!

QUOTE="LetsGoToo, post: 60135504, member: 468388"]Hi everyone,

I've rented here several times over the last few years.

I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.

I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.

Please provide resort and room type along with dates.

I’m willing to help any way I can! [/QUOTE]


LetsGoToo said:


> Update: I'm running low on Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West points. I've still got about 300 points available at Grand Floridian.


----------



## alnem112

Hi is there standard studio availability at VGF for 12/1-12/4? What is your rental policy?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Lgweeks said:


> I am looking for a studio March 2-8. Do you have anything?



Saratoga has 3/5-3/9. That's really about it.


----------



## LetsGoToo

alnem112 said:


> Hi is there standard studio availability at VGF for 12/1-12/4? What is your rental policy?



Unfortunately there's no days available. 

Payment is nonrefundable and is made via PayPal after I book your room and send you the confirmation. I'll also send you a contract, too.


----------



## LetsGoToo

mkapley said:


> Any availability at boardwalk a 1 or 2 bedroom may 29-June 5? If not possibly a studio at Polynesian? Thanks for looking!!
> 
> QUOTE="LetsGoToo, post: 60135504, member: 468388"]Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!


[/QUOTE]

There is a one bedroom - garden/pool view available at Boardwalk for 255 points. Let me know if you're wanting to move forward!


----------



## PlutoLover75

hi interested in VGF studio for 12/3-10 or 12/10-17


----------



## LetsGoToo

PlutoLover75 said:


> hi interested in VGF studio for 12/3-10 or 12/10-17



Unfortunately almost all those dates are gone now. Please let me know if you'd like for me to search something else!


----------



## TaraD

We are looking for a two bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge, savanna view, November 10-16.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Angie Lesh

Any AK 2 bed value available Dec 15 - Dec 19th?


----------



## heaven2dc

Could you please check availability for deluxe studio BWV or BCV for 10/19/19-10/23/19 (2A, 2CH ages 6/12) for any view?  Thank you!


----------



## MrO

pm sent.


----------



## lisacleveland

LetsGoToo said:


> Hello-
> 
> I’m seeking 1 night in a studio at OKW 8/22-8/23. (I’m already reserved in a studio 8/19 to 8/22 and I want to add a 4th night to my trip.)
> 
> Please contact me if you can arrange the night of 8/22 in a studio at OKW.
> 
> THANKS


----------



## LetsGoToo

TaraD said:


> We are looking for a two bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge, savanna view, November 10-16.  Thank you!!!



I'm sorry, but I'm out of Animal Kingdom points for reservations prior to 12/1/19.


----------



## LetsGoToo

MrO said:


> pm sent.



PM sent back!


----------



## LetsGoToo

heaven2dc said:


> Could you please check availability for deluxe studio BWV or BCV for 10/19/19-10/23/19 (2A, 2CH ages 6/12) for any view?  Thank you!



Unfortunately, I can't book either of those until we are at the seven month mark. Are you interested in Grand Floridian or Old Key West?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Angie Lesh said:


> Any AK 2 bed value available Dec 15 - Dec 19th?



This is available for 124 points for AKL 2 bedroom villa - standard view. Please send me a PM if you'd like to move forward!

Norm


----------



## LetsGoToo

To lisacleveland:

The night of 8/22 is literally the only night in July, August, and September that is not available  How about the night of 8/18?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Update on my points:


Old Key West - 37 points available prior to 4/1/19; 30 points available 4/1/19 and later
Animal Kingdom Lodge - reservations 12/1/19 and later only
Grand Floridian - approx 350 points available


----------



## Lqm11

Hi! Any way you are able to do a transfer for your  VGF points? My parents are trying to get down there with us for their first and probably last trip to WDW! Moms pick is VGF! Thank you!


----------



## heaven2dc

LetsGoToo said:


> Unfortunately, I can't book either of those until we are at the seven month mark. Are you interested in Grand Floridian or Old Key West?



I'm sorry - I forgot about the 7 month window.  I'll check with my daughter about the Grand Floridian tonight.  I'll get back to you either way.  Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Lqm11 said:


> Hi! Any way you are able to do a transfer for your  VGF points? My parents are trying to get down there with us for their first and probably last trip to WDW! Moms pick is VGF! Thank you!



Unfortunately, I've already done a transfer for this year. My only option is to rent the points. Sorry.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Update on my points:


Old Key West - none left
Animal Kingdom Lodge - none left
Grand Floridian & other resorts (within seven month window) - approx 350 points available


----------



## Lqm11

LetsGoToo said:


> Unfortunately, I've already done a transfer for this year. My only option is to rent the points. Sorry.


Ok thank you!


----------



## Amy2018

Looking for a Studio at AK for Dec 1-7.


----------



## glaserjm

Looking for a 2 bedroom value villa at AKL for January 7-14, 2020 (171 points)


----------



## dynastyyanks

Hi! I'm interested in booking two rooms at AKL- a value 2 bedroom from 1/10/20-1/14/20 and a value studio from 1/10/20-1/13/20.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Amy2018 said:


> Looking for a Studio at AK for Dec 1-7.



Unfortunately there's no availability for those dates


----------



## LetsGoToo

glaserjm said:


> Looking for a 2 bedroom value villa at AKL for January 7-14, 2020 (171 points)



I can't book this until eleven months out. So, in about a week.


----------



## LetsGoToo

dynastyyanks said:


> Hi! I'm interested in booking two rooms at AKL- a value 2 bedroom from 1/10/20-1/14/20 and a value studio from 1/10/20-1/13/20.



Unfortunately, I can't book this or check availability until eleven months out.


----------



## Homeruby

I'm looking for Grand Floridian Studio January 7 - 17.  I just sent you a PM.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Homeruby said:


> I'm looking for Grand Floridian Studio January 7 - 17.  I just sent you a PM.



Just sent PM back!


----------



## MrsBender

Hello, Interested in a studio for Mar 27-Apr 4. Please let me know if any are available. Split stays welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToo

MrsBender said:


> Hello, Interested in a studio for Mar 27-Apr 4. Please let me know if any are available. Split stays welcomed. Thanks!



Here's what I can piece together in a studio for those dates:


Saratoga - nights of 3/29 and 3/30 - standard studio - 36 points
Saratoga - nights of 4/1 and 4/2 - studio preferred - 34 points

Old Key West - night of 4/2 - deluxe studio near hospitality house - 14 points
Bay Lake Tower - night of 3/29 - deluxe studio - lake view - 24 points

Polynesian - night of 4/2 - deluxe studio - standard view - 23 points

Polynesian - night of 4/2 - deluxe studio - lake view - 27 points

Sorry, that's all there is. 

Please let me know if you want me to search something else.


----------



## luvtovacation

Are you willing to transfer the OKW or only to rent?  Looking to maybe take all of them for a stay in July/August this year.


----------



## English Nassif

We are looking at May 14-21, Magic Kingdom resort preferable.


----------



## English Nassif

VGF 5/4-5/21/19
Family of 4. Available?


----------



## SBAgnew

LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!





LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!


----------



## SBAgnew

Hi.  We are a family of 6 looking to rent points for a 2 bedroom villa, preferably with sleeper chair, for a college  graduation present from June 4-11.  Let me know what you can help with.  Thanks!
The Agnews


----------



## LetsGoToo

luvtovacation said:


> Are you willing to transfer the OKW or only to rent?  Looking to maybe take all of them for a stay in July/August this year.



I've already done a transfer, so I can only rent. If you'd like to do that, please let me know.


----------



## LetsGoToo

English Nassif said:


> VGF 5/4-5/21/19
> Family of 4. Available?



Sending you a PM


----------



## LetsGoToo

English Nassif said:


> VGF 5/4-5/21/19
> Family of 4. Available?



Well, I can't send you a PM, you don't have enough posts yet. 

The only thing available in those dates is a one bedroom - lake view from 5/14-5/17 for a total of 150 points.


----------



## LetsGoToo

SBAgnew said:


> Hi.  We are a family of 6 looking to rent points for a 2 bedroom villa, preferably with sleeper chair, for a college  graduation present from June 4-11.  Let me know what you can help with.  Thanks!
> The Agnews



There is availability at Old Key West (269 pts. - two bedroom villa) and Saratoga (248 pts. - two bedroom villa standard; 303 pts. - two bedroom villa preferred).

A split stay involving other resorts may be possible, but I'd need to know if you're interested in that.

Also know that I only have Grand Floridian points left, so this booking would be at $16.50/pt.

Please let me know how else I can help.


----------



## English Nassif

LetsGoToo said:


> Well, I can't send you a PM, you don't have enough posts yet.
> 
> The only thing available in those dates is a one bedroom - lake view from 5/14-5/17 for a total of 150 points.


How about September 10-17 or 17-24?


----------



## LetsGoToo

English Nassif said:


> How about September 10-17 or 17-24?



I'm assuming you are wanting a studio. Here's the availability at Grand Floridian for those dates:


9/13 - 9/18 -- deluxe studio - standard view (91 pts)
9/10 - 9/23 -- deluxe studio - lake view (20 pts/day; 24 pts for Fri/Sat.)


----------



## Homeruby

I just sent you a PM regarding Jan 7 - 17
Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Homeruby said:


> I just sent you a PM regarding Jan 7 - 17
> Thanks!



Just sent you a PM back!


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Hi... Looking for a studio at GF or Copper Creek November 24 - 26. Do you have that available?

Thank you

Abby


----------



## English Nassif

LetsGoToo said:


> I'm assuming you are wanting a studio. Here's the availability at Grand Floridian for those dates:
> 
> 
> 9/13 - 9/18 -- deluxe studio - standard view (91 pts)
> 9/10 - 9/23 -- deluxe studio - lake view (20 pts/day; 24 pts for Fri/Sat.)





LetsGoToo said:


> I'm assuming you are wanting a studio. Here's the availability at Grand Floridian for those dates:
> 
> 
> 9/13 - 9/18 -- deluxe studio - standard view (91 pts)
> 9/10 - 9/23 -- deluxe studio - lake view (20 pts/day; 24 pts for Fri/Sat.)


New account so once I can PM you I will. May need to look at BLT or CC as we want to arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday and leave following Tuesday or Wednesday 
Will be in touch


----------



## farm mouse

I need a transfer of 170 points for my families stay at Animal Kingdom GV in Jan. 2020. Do you think you could help me out? I can pay any way you'd prefer.


----------



## LetsGoToo

farm mouse said:


> I need a transfer of 170 points for my families stay at Animal Kingdom GV in Jan. 2020. Do you think you could help me out? I can pay any way you'd prefer.



Unfortunately, I've already done a transfer this year. Sorry


----------



## LetsGoToo

Abigail Broughton said:


> Hi... Looking for a studio at GF or Copper Creek November 24 - 26. Do you have that available?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Abby



No studios at either. All nights are unavailable for both resorts


----------



## Shoshana

Hi:  I'm interested in AKL studio Dec 20-30, 2019 (1 adult, 1 teen).  Thank you.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!


Hi do you have November 24 - 26 at the Grand Floridian 

Thank you


----------



## Stephanie Schramm

Hi! I’m interested in 125 points for VGF for December. Please let me know if you have any more available.


----------



## Stephanie Schramm

Stephanie Schramm said:


> Hi! I’m interested in 125 points for VGF for December. Please let me know if you have any more available.


Sorry - VGF studio Dec 2-9


----------



## LetsGoToo

Shoshana said:


> Hi:  I'm interested in AKL studio Dec 20-30, 2019 (1 adult, 1 teen).  Thank you.



I'm sorry, but I'm out of Animal Kingdom Lodge points. Sorry


----------



## LetsGoToo

Abigail Broughton said:


> Hi do you have November 24 - 26 at the Grand Floridian
> 
> Thank you



None of those nights are available in studios. Were you looking for something else?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Stephanie Schramm said:


> Sorry - VGF studio Dec 2-9



I'm sorry but only one of your days is available. Are you interested in my search other options?


----------



## stacey_LI

Looking for studio for 10/12-10/16. Is it too early to check? Any resort EXCEPT AKL and SSR. Thanks in advance


----------



## Stephanie Schramm

LetsGoToo said:


> I'm sorry but only one of your days is available. Are you interested in my search other options?


Yes can you please check 11/11-18 please


----------



## luvtovacation

Do you still have the OKW points?


----------



## Ambermomof6

Hi there, I'm looking for VGF, 2 standard view studios, January 5-10, 2020. 170pts.


----------



## flyofcr

Hi, 
I am looking for a studio at GF for 2 nights any Sun.-Thurs. in Sept.  Thank you!


----------



## LetsGoToo

stacey_LI said:


> Looking for studio for 10/12-10/16. Is it too early to check? Any resort EXCEPT AKL and SSR. Thanks in advance



The only resort that I have points and can book at right now is Grand Floridian. There's only one day available in your date range in a studio. Sorry.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Stephanie Schramm said:


> Yes can you please check 11/11-18 please



There's only a couple nights (not consecutive) available in those dates. Are you interested in a one bedroom?


----------



## LetsGoToo

luvtovacation said:


> Do you still have the OKW points?



Unfortunately, I'm out of Old Key West points unless you are wanting to book for now to 3/31/19.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Ambermomof6 said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for VGF, 2 standard view studios, January 5-10, 2020. 170pts.



Hi, those are available, but I'm out of points to make the reservation. Sorry


----------



## LetsGoToo

flyofcr said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a studio at GF for 2 nights any Sun.-Thurs. in Sept.  Thank you!



A lake view studio is available for 9/14-9/19 for 104 points. However, I don't have enough points left to book it for you. I'm sorry


----------



## Stephanie Schramm

LetsGoToo said:


> There's only a couple nights (not consecutive) available in those dates. Are you interested in a one bedroom?


Potentially depending on price.  can you tell me how many points it would be?


----------



## ajfd

I am looking for a BCV Studio from 6/16/19 to 6/19/19 (54 points). Do you have enough points left and is there availability?

thanks!

EDIT: If there is no availability on the first night, I would be interested in a 2 night stay starting on 6/17, also.


----------



## LetsGoToo

ajfd said:


> I am looking for a BCV Studio from 6/16/19 to 6/19/19 (54 points). Do you have enough points left and is there availability?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> EDIT: If there is no availability on the first night, I would be interested in a 2 night stay starting on 6/17, also.



Unfortunately, there are no nights in your date range available in studios. Sorry


----------



## MissAmyshell

Hello! 

EDIT::  If you still have points available.  2BR at OKW for 11/29-12/4 2019.  Please


----------



## Shoshana

Are points available for a studio (or maybe a one-bedroom) for 12/20 through 12/30?


----------



## LetsGoToo

MissAmyshell said:


> Hello!
> 
> EDIT::  If you still have points available.  2BR at OKW for 11/29-12/4 2019.  Please



It is available, but I don't have enough points left to cover it. It's 171 points. Sorry


----------



## LetsGoToo

UPDATE:

I have the following left at this time:


37 points to be used by 3/31/19
42 points to be used by 7/31/19 (in addition to those listed above)

So, my ability to rent points is down to just those small windows.

Norm


----------



## Rebecca wallis

LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!


Hi I’m going to Disney from 16th for a week looking for anything in high end resort animal kingdom? Poly ? Gf ? Contemp ? I’m flexible on days and dates as parents live in Orlando ..would do 2 day in one place 2 or 3 in another ?? Thanks


----------



## Rebecca wallis

LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!





LetsGoToo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've rented here several times over the last few years.
> 
> I have 642 points available @ $16.50 per point. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Villas at Grand Floridian 11 months out. Now is the time to book for December 2019! I have an August use year, so I can book thru 7/31/20.
> 
> I also have 958 points at AKL and 337 points at OKW. Both are $15/pt. I can reserve any DVC properties 7 months out and Animal Kingdom Lodge and Old Key West 11 months out.
> 
> Please provide resort and room type along with dates.
> 
> I’m willing to help any way I can!


HI im looking for villa fo feb brake 18th - 22th  flexible less nights and will do split resorts ?? anything ??


----------



## sailored

Anything for AKL savanna view studio May 11th - 18th? Or even boardwalk for those dates if AKL isn’t available? Thank you!


----------



## Whitney Smith

looking for something April 20-27...


----------



## Scrxgirl

In search of AKL studio for 4/4/19 to 4/8/19


----------



## LetsGoToo

Whitney Smith said:


> looking for something April 20-27...



Do you have anything more specific in mind? A studio?


----------



## LetsGoToo

Scrxgirl said:


> In search of AKL studio for 4/4/19 to 4/8/19



Unfortunately, there are no studios left. There's a one-bedroom - standard view available for the night of 4/7.


----------



## LetsGoToo

sailored said:


> Anything for AKL savanna view studio May 11th - 18th? Or even boardwalk for those dates if AKL isn’t available? Thank you!



There's no studios available, but there is a one bedroom - garden/pool view at Boardwalk available 4/14 - 4/18 for 145 points.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Rebecca wallis said:


> HI im looking for villa fo feb brake 18th - 22th  flexible less nights and will do split resorts ?? anything ??



Saratoga is the only resort with anything available for those days. I can try to piece something together if you're interested in Saratoga.


----------



## Scrxgirl

LetsGoToo said:


> Unfortunately, there are no studios left. There's a one-bedroom - standard view available for the night of 4/7.


There is only three of us going (2 adults, 1 child). We don’t need anything to large. A one bedroom would probably be fine as well


----------



## ~Sam

Nov 4-10 2 bedroom.


----------



## ashbloodgood

Hi! I'm looking to rent a AKL value studio for 4 nights in September. My dates are super flexible but I was thinking Sep 2 -6, 2019


----------



## ashbloodgood

ashbloodgood said:


> Hi! I'm looking to rent a AKL value studio for 4 nights in September. My dates are super flexible but I was thinking Sep 2 -6, 2019


sorry, just saw your post about only having small windows of time left!


----------



## mjzgrk

Any availablity on March 9-16 for 2 adults and 2 infants? Thank you


----------

